# Fried chicken, no buttermilk: dip in yogurt? egg wash?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't even remember how I make fried chicken, and yet I've decided that's what's for dinner. I have a chicken, but no buttermilk. I think what I usually do is an egg wash, then the flour. But I can't remember if instead of the egg wash I used yogurt? Is that a thing? Would that work? 

I'm reading recipes online and I see some people dip the chicken straight into the flour, no buttermilk, yogurt or egg wash... does that work just as well?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Roll chicken in flour, then egg wash, then bread crumbs. Or flour, then yogurt, then breadcrumbs. Or flour then batter.

No buttermilk,no problem. It will still be fried chicken.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Breadcrumbs? I've never used breadcrumbs for fried chicken, interesting...

I ended up doing yogurt thinned with a bit of water and lemon juice, then flour. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

My usual method is seasoned flour - egg wash - flour again.  The egg wash usually contains about a cup of hot sauce.  Okay, maybe not quite that much.

mjb.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

I've never used breadcrumbs for fried chicken either, but I also have never not used buttermilk.
A breaded chicken can still "fry" but granted not as well as floured. Light flour dusting and fry is good. As well as naked fry. "Fried Chicken" is flour and buttermilk, but the rest is all good and any way you like to get a coat to stick to protein.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm one of those people who uses seasoned flour and nothing else - no egg, no milk etc and it works fine.  For the record.

But when it comes to fried chicken, anything goes.  I'm certain the yogurt worked well!


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

A buttermilk soak for fried chicken is wonderful. Make a brine out of buttermilk, with whatever spices you want, and salt...let sit in for a couple hours. Then take out...

seasoned flour

clean buttermilk (not brined buttermilk)

seasoned flour

fryer

Delicious. The buttermilk helps tenderize and flavor the meat. Super moist. 

Yogurt is an acceptable substitute (they are pretty similar) just thin it out some. It has similar enzymatic and acidic tenderizing effects.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Go Korean!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah that will be my next endeavor, KFC (Korean Fried Chicken)! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Okay, I hate to do this but I have no idea why I said breadcrumbs. I think it was just out of habit for the standard breading procedure.  It would probably work but I have never done it. I should probably stop answering posts late at night when I am clearly not thinking straight. 

Anyway, as you were.


----------



## the novice (Apr 12, 2016)

chefwriter said:


> Okay, I hate to do this but I have no idea why I said breadcrumbs. I think it was just out of habit for the standard breading procedure. It would probably work but I have never done it. I should probably stop answering posts late at night when I am clearly not thinking straight.
> 
> Anyway, as you were.


come on, admit it, you were drunk /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

chefwriter said:


> Okay, I hate to do this but I have no idea why I said breadcrumbs. I think it was just out of habit for the standard breading procedure. It would probably work but I have never done it. I should probably stop answering posts late at night when I am clearly not thinking straight.
> Anyway, as you were.


Haha nice save. Although now I'm curious about it. Panko fried chicken!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm going to try oven frying . . . . . again, but this time I'll use the method I used for fish recently, but with a twist.  I'll sous vide my chicken parts then pat dry, dust, egg wash and into pan toasted bread crumbs.  The chicken is cooked so I only have to crisp up the already toasted bread crumbs.  Hmmm . . . maybe put some buttermilk and hot sauce in the bags with the chicken parts?  Now I need to try this.


----------



## zagut (Dec 30, 2013)

Salt, Pepper, and Flour.

Dredge chicken pieces in that mixture.

Let rest.

Into the hot oil.

Flip when needed until done.

Worked for Grandma and works for me.

I don't mess with success. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Try mixing a little bit of cayenne pepper with your dry ingredients.  And in the future, soak the meat in buttermilk for four hours or overnight; it makes for a really succulent dish!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would use yogurt with a little milk. Flour the chicken then the yogurt mix then flour again. Season you flour well (garlic powder, onion powder, cayenne, pepper).


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Panko breaded chicken can be quite delicious, just not for bone in larger cuts. But for cutlets or even bone out thighs, it can be delicious. But it definitely isn't a "Southern" fried chicken style. Nothing wrong with it though, per se.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

[article="6933"]How To Make Great Fried Chicken [/article]


----------



## stltryng (Apr 19, 2016)

When breading...the first step is dredging in flour.  A very little coating is all that is required so shake off any excess.  Then you dip in egg wash and finish with your crumb mixture.  If you wanted to marinate the chicken in yogurt first, I have done that before baking in the past.  Works fine.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

MillionsKnives said:


> Go Korean!


KFC! That is the bomb. Korean fried chicken is the crispest chicken I have ever tasted. I made sauces, but I ate them naked because they were so good. Wings Tossed in corn starch, curry powder, cayenne, granulated garlic, onion powder, kosher salt, and baking powder. Let sit for few hours. Used batter of cornstarch, water, and vodka. Fried in peanut oil at 350. Could hear the crunch from the other room. Next time I will add sauce.





  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
May 2, 2016


----------

